# Fly Line



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

Picked up a 7wt 9ft from white river. What fly line should i get for west bay casting out of a kayak in 8in-8ft water?

Price is not a problem. Want something i can throw in heavy winds if need be. 

Thanks guys for all your info


----------



## odie5962 (Aug 28, 2011)

7 wt line, you can cast it in the wind, but you will need to keep your loopstight. possibly go nup one to a 8wt


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Into the wind is a challenge for most of us. First thing I'd suggest is sparser flies, slimmer flies. Big poppers, spoons and streamers catch air, can be very tough into the wind. Keep a light loop and reduce your distance a bit.

Get either a bass bug taper or salt water taper. Check the temp as my sons & I almost exclusively wade while we fly fish thus our line is it the water most of the time. With the water getting colder lines are getting stiffer. So we are getting better results from Bass Bug over SW tapers, not a huge difference. Just a bit more flexible. All are pretty stiff come Jan & Feb. May not be as big an issue from a 'yak.

Some rods love over lining some don't so "buyer beware" on your line purchase. Possibly a fellow fisherman has a line or two you can try first.

Pete A.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Royal Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper. Loads like you wouldn't believe - that is all I fish for floating lines on my salt rods weights 6 - 12.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

XO with Coconut on the Royal wulff. Also the Rio saltwater taper or Warm water clouse taper work good for me. I would not over line your rod until you try a 7wt line with a haeay taper. It can cause you to have tailing loop problems.


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

I have the temple fork Ticr-x series 9ft 7wt just fyi, sorry....


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

White River from Bass Pro? 

If so that is a slow to medium action rod. Bass taper lines or Redfish SA line would be good. But truthfully get the Bass Pro white river bass line. Its like $29. Save your money to upgrade the rod. Then you can use the rod for a backup if something happens to your good rod.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

621Clay said:


> I have the temple fork Ticr-x series 9ft 7wt just fyi, sorry....


the Ticr-x isnt too bad of a rod. Perfect for jetty fishing or deeper water. But since it is a 7wt you might not be doing that. I have found the Ticr-x to rough at throwing at short targets but doesnt do so bad picking up alot of line. Any line with the emphasis on head taper will do what you want it to do.

good luck

PS, sign up on SA and RIO website for a free catalog. Or grab one at your local feather pusher store. ITs great bathroom reading material and outlines what each line is made to do...


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Rio redfish taper. As a novice, you may not want to over-line your rod the redfish taper is very weight forward. It cuts wind nicely.


----------



## Canberra (Jan 27, 2013)

I would load up your line weight. So a 7wt rod go minimum 8wt, a 9wt would probably work. It is easier to cast a heavier line. You can go somewhat cheap on a rod but they have different actions. Don't go cheap on a line. Sharkskin cast really nice.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

If you buy the Rio line, I wouldn't recommend over lining. There are lots of very good lines available currently. I have several Orvis lines, but recently switched over to the Scientific Anglers Mastery Saltwater Textured line. I have cast the Rio and most of the other lines for saltwater use and this is hands down my favorite line. Nice, Steep forward tape for making the shorter casts with a long rear taper for reaching out to distant fish as well. I have watched a noticeable increase in the casting of some of my regular customers since switching to this line. 

SA still makes lines that are appropriate for the weight rating on the box. I would say that many manufacturers have made a practice of making lines slightly heavier to aid anglers. Over time, as your casting improves, I feel like this is more of a hindrance than help.

The other concern on the Texas Coast is the season we fish and the fact that you may cast it in 90 degree weather as well as 50 degree weather. Some lines perform better across that spectrum of temperatures. 

Just my two cents.


----------

